# Puerto Maldonado Piranhas Fishing



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm going to Puerto Maldonado (Peru) in 4 weeks for travel and do you guys know some place to go piranha fishing ?

Thanks


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Blackdude said:


> I'm going to Puerto Maldonado (Peru) in 4 weeks for travel and do you guys know some place to go piranha fishing ?
> 
> Thanks


in a river


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

starbury said:


> I'm going to Puerto Maldonado (Peru) in 4 weeks for travel and do you guys know some place to go piranha fishing ?
> 
> Thanks


in a river
[/quote]
With fish in it.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Im sure any of the locals there can help you.


----------

